# Prey



## Tsujigiri (Aug 1, 2006)

Any FPS gamers out there who fancy a good game built on the Doom 3 engine should get their hands on a copy of 'Prey'.
Gameplay is like Doom 3, but the storyline more resembles the original Halflife.

Fairly entertaining


----------

